# Hintergrundbild auf JFrame oder JPanel



## geisi (17. Jan 2006)

wie kann ich auf meinem JFrame bzw. JPanel ein Hintergrundbild einfügen? 
habe schon versucht es zu zeichnen, aber dann werden mir alle swing-componenten übermalen!

gibt es keine andere lösung als zeichnen in der paint-methode?


----------



## Sky (17. Jan 2006)

1. Schau mal hier: LINK.


2. paintComponent ( Aufruf der super-Klasse nicht vergessen )


----------



## geisi (17. Jan 2006)

was muss ich in der   
	
	
	
	





```
protected void paintComponents()
```
 - Methode machen?


----------



## Beni (17. Jan 2006)

Es heisst "paintComponent" und nicht "paintComponents"! Das sind zwei Methoden mit sehr unterschiedlicher Bedeutung (siehe API).

Aber zu deiner Frage: hm, zeichnen? Halt das, was du zuvor in "paint" hattest. :bae: Die Forumssuche liefert ja genug Beispiele :wink:


----------

